# [thema erledigt] kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

moin leute, ich bin ja eigendlich eher weniger für kompaktwakü's, aber inzwischen habe ich ein case, wo ich garnicht drum rum komme, wenn ich einigermaßen gute temps haben will.

der radiator darf nicht mehr als 30mm dick sein, die pumpe soll natürlich möglichst leise sein. 
welches modell käme da am ehesten in frage? 

lüfter ist irrelvant, da ich meinen nb bspro pl-ps verwenden werde.

Edit: single 120 oder single 140 radi darf es sein


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Juli 2014)

Wie groß darf der Radi denn sein? Später kann ich mal von meiner H110 berichten wenn ich sie denn installiert habe


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Ich denke ich kann dir vielleicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe im Oktober 2012 ein Mini-ITX PC im Lian Li Q08 umgesetzt. Bilder davon siehst du in meinem Album.

Diese Frühjahr konnte ich die Kühlung dann mit einer AiO-Wakü mit 120 mm Radiator deutlich verbessern. Meinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht mit Bildern und den Temperaturverbesserungen findest du hier.

[Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)

Imo ist dein AXP 200 für die CPU ausreichend, ich kühle meinen Xeon 1230V2 mit einem Prolimatech Samuel 17, der mit dem AXP 100 vergleichbar ist. Ich würde mir über den Einsatz einer AiO-*GPU*-Wakü Gedanken machen. Es muss ja nicht so aufwendig umgesetzt sein wie bei mir. Auf die Art würde ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr machen. Die Grafikkarte ist das Hauptproblem, da sie deutlich mehr Abwärme als die CPU erzeugt. 

Mein Vorschlag: Ich wollte ursprünglich den Radiator im Deckel einbauen, was auch vom Platz her über dem Netzteil so hingehauen hätte. Das Problem war, dass ich aufgrund der engen Platzverhältnisse den Schlauch nicht direkt nach oben verlegen konnte und für andere Lösungen war die Schlauchlänge zu kurz.

Ich würde den Actic Hybrid II ohne Backplate einsetzen, für die du sowieso keinen Platz hast. Die Pumpe befestigst du wie von Arctic vorgesehen mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben, mit den mitgelieferten Abstandshaltern verhinderst du den Kontakt der Schraubenköpfe mit dem PCB der Grafikkarte. Normalerweise werden die ja von der schwarzen großen Backplate auf Abstand gehalten. Der Radiator kommt in den Deckel, das sollte mit der Schlauchlänge von 42 cm möglich sein. Bei meiner Corsair H55 sind es nur 30 cm. Zu Kühlung der passiven Bauteile auf der Grafikkarte wie den VRMs schiebst du wie ich einfach einen flachen 140 mm Lüfter (oder 120 mm, 92 mm, ...) unter die Grafikkarte. Diese Kühllösung ist dann identisch mit der Funktionsweise der NZXT Kraken G10.


----------



## Ryle (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Da würde ich mal die NZXT Kraken X31 testen. NZXT hatte vorher schon mit die leisesten Pumpem und vor allem ne gescheite Software. Mit den neuen Sets ist die Pumpe nun noch regelbar was wohl ein ziemlicher vorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz sein dürfte. Ansonsten eben ne H80i.

Allerdings hat mein Vorposter recht, eine AiO für die GPU macht im Grunde mehr Sinn.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Wenns nicht auf jeder Euro ankommt ist die Kombiantion aus Kraken X31 (40 cm Schaluchlänge) und Kraken G10 natürlich auch möglich. Da landest du bei ca. 110€. Ob die Kraken G10 allerdings reinpasst kann ich auch nicht sagen. Da geht es wahrscheinlich um jeden Millimeter.

Beim Hybrid II sind es 67€ plus 10-15€ für den flachen Lüfter im Gehäuseboden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Juli 2014)

Der Hybrid ist Top, habe ihn selbst heute auf ne R9 290 gebaut. Nichts desto trotz sucht der TE eine Cpu-Wakü


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

danke für die vielen vorschläge und ideen, jedoch ist es so, wie quak schon gesagt hat. 
ich würde nur gerne wissen, welche aio-wakü mit einem 120mm radi mit 30mm dicke am ehesten zu empfehlen wäre. 

das problem bei mir ist nicht der kühler, sondern die kombination aus einer recht warmen cpu und einem schlecht zu belüftenden case (pc-q08).

wenn ich mir eine adapterplatte bastel, würde auch ein 120er radi in beliebiger dicke mit push-pull anstelle des 140ers in der front passen, aber dann kommt zuwenig frischluft nach.
der radi soll in den deckel und dort die luft absaugen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Verwende die Corsair H55 mit einem Be Quiet Shadow Wing und bin zufrieden. Vielleicht noch die EKL Wasser. Die Kraken X31 mit der aktuellen Pumpeneinheit 4.5 von Asetek inklusive der Steuerungssoftware CAM für die Pumpe ist erst Ende September erhältlich. Wenn du noch so lange warten kannst wurde ich die nehmen.

Das mit der Kühlung der CPU ist mir schon klar, nur macht es bei einer Senkung der Temperaturen aller Komponenten im Gehäuse eben mehr Sinn wenn du auf deine AMD 7970 eine AiO-Wakü verbaust. Nur deswegen habe ich das mit der AiO-GPU-Wakü erwähnt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

die meisten aio's sind ja letzendlich eh gelablte asetek oder cool-it modelle. warscheinlich ist es letzendlich glückssache, ob man ein modell mit leiser pumpe erwischt. 

über die gpu mach ich mir gedanken, wenn ich meine jetzige ausgetauscht habe. du wirst warscheinlich in mein tagebuch geschaut haben, denn ich hab hier nirgendswo verraten, dass ich eine 7970 habe. 
die 7970 hab ich mir nur gekauft, weil ich gerade garkeine karte hatte und diese günstig bekommen konnte. ich hab da einfach zuwenig nachgedacht. 
mit einer kleineren bzw kürzeren karte hätte ich auch in der front noch platz für eine 140er radiator, was für die gpu natürlich besser ist. 

zur cpu zurück: es ist zwar nur ein Athlon II X4 740 mit einer TDP von 65W, aber der hat im idle schon um die 55-60°C und es liegt nicht am kühler. ich hab mal testweise meinen macho 120 draufgeschraubt und die temps sind nicht besser damit. es kommt einfach zuwenig frische luft in das case, weshalb ich auch noch darüber nachdenke, die löcher im boden zu vergrößern und zudem noch in die seitenteile platz für 120er oder sogar 140er lüfter zu machen. aber die modding-pläne gehören hier nich hin, das wird in meinem tagebuch weiter ausgeführt.

die kraken x31 scheint eine gute wahl zu sein, wobei ich den software-kram eigendlich garnicht benötige. da wird einmal alles eingestellt und dann einfach nicht mehr angefasst 

ich messe nochmal genau nach, wie viel platz ich zwischen deckel und netzteil habe, vielleicht passt ja auch ein dickerer radiator. oder ich bau mir eine neue blende für das netzteil, dann sitzt das weiter unten.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Hab ne h100i und bin sehr zufriedn, tenos liegen trotz 4, 4ghz und nicht optimierten luftstrom (bon noch dabei) bei max 79°C bf4, sonst in games nicht über 75°C


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

solche temps habe ich unter last mit meinem axp-200, ohne übertaktung. und das ist das viel größere problem, als die rund 60°C idle-temp, wobei das auch nicht gerade wenig ist. aber aktuell haben wir auch rund 30°C aussentemperatur.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Also die h100i hält meine cpu im idle vei den ausntemps bei 30-34grad


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Eine h100i kommt jedoch nicht infrage, genau wie jede andere mit dual-radi.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

N singelradi hat aber weniger leistung... Wenns aber nur so geht ist der wahrscheinlich besser als dein aktueller küjler


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

klar hat der weniger leistung. und im grunde dürfte ein 30mm dicker singleradi auch weniger oberfläche haben, als mein axp-200.
wenn der radi allerdings besser luft ziehen kann, als der axp-200, dürfte sich das bereits wieder ausgleichen. 

ich vermute allerdings, dass es mehr bringen wird, wenn ich rechts und links im vorderen bereich in die seitenteile löscher reinschneide und dort noch je einen lüfter einbaue, dann hab ich drei einblasende lüfter, das dürfte genug sein


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Singelradi mit 2 dünnenlüfter, einer je seite, sollte deinen aktuellen kühler übwrtreffen... Aber insgesammt nur 30mm platz? Das würd ned klappn glaub ich


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Nicht insgesamt, aber der Platz, der unter dem Lüfter noch übrig ist, beträgt vielleicht 35-40mm


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Naja die kompaktwakü kannst du an den lüfter dranschraubn, somit sollte der platz reichn


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

jo, das ist mir klar, ich bin kein wakü-noob  nur für eine richtige fehlt es neben dem nötigen kleingeld an platz. und zudem hab ich nicht unbedingt lust auf eine externe, solange meine tochter noch nicht versteht, dass sie an manche sachen einfach nicht beigehen darf


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ich bin für die H55, scheint das beste P/L zu haben, 120x30mm Radi und eine leise Pumpe ist eh Glückssache. Wenn man ne Laute bekommt geht sie halt zurück bis man mal ne leise bekommt  BTW: Habe wohl ne sehr gute H110 erwischt, ich höre kaum etwas von ihr und sie kühlt meinen i5 7 Grad kühler als mein Dark Rock


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Ja rede doch von ner kompaktwasserkühlung.. 
Würde dir gerne fir nen beispiellink schickn, aber mein pc is wegn cpu köpfn erst morgen wieder rdy, und aufm handy funzt das nich


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ja rede doch von ner kompaktwasserkühlung..
> Würde dir gerne fir nen beispiellink schickn, aber mein pc is wegn cpu köpfn erst morgen wieder rdy, und aufm handy funzt das nich


 
Ob Wakü oder Kowakü, bei beiden muss man den Raid rausschrauben  Und ich glaub sowas müssen wir dem Toifel nicht erzählen, der möchte einfach nur wissen welche Kowakü zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

ich kann natürlich auch einen lüfter aussen auf das case legen und so habe ich innen mehr platz und könnte einen dickeren radi oder einen zweiten lüfter nehmen. das sieht aber nicht gerade schick aus 

also bisher scheint die H55 wohl die beste möglichkeit zu sein. ich glaube, die runden sind von asetek, die sind mir eh lieber. ich möchte schon gerne eine vierpunkt-befestigung und nciht eine zweipunkt, wie es die H80i und H100i bei amd haben.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Wie 2punkt befestigung???
Wenn du vom kühler auf der cpu redest, dr hat 4 halterungsschraubn
Oder was meinst du


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

die H100i und die H80i nutzen zum befestigen bei amd die zwei haltenasen in der mitte des retentionmoduls. ergo ist der kühler an zwei punkten am mainboard befestigt.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Asso amd jo kp, ich nutze kein amd....
Da sieht manamd ist minderqertigxDne nscherz, sry wusste ich ned


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

so, ich hab gerade mal das case aufgeschschraubt und nachgemessen. 
ich hab in der front 55mm platz, also würde ein 30mm dicker 140er radi mit einem lüfter auch gehen, gerade eben so zumindest.
da ich aber die graka noch austauschen werde, ist der platz in der front nicht garantiert.
im deckel habe ich 60mm platz, kann das ganze aber mit einer neuen netzteilblende auf 75mm erweitern. aber da ich die tage eine originale blende bekomme, fällt das auch erstmal weg. 

ich bleibe glaub ich erstmal einfach bei luftkühlung und halte mich beim zocken zurück. werde mich auch nochmal an undervolting meiner cpu probieren, graka auch, wenn das bei der möglich ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Juli 2014)

mir fällt gerade nochwas ein: gibt es auch andere adapter, als den von nzxt? am besten natürlich ohne das viele blech, nur ein adapter-ring, um eine kompakte auf der graka zu montieren. ich hab bisher nur selbstbaulösungen gefunden, die einfachsten versionen waren einfach originalbefestigung und dort neue löcher im richtigen lochabstand gebohrt.

Thema hat sich erledigt, habe nun eine kürzere Grafikkarte und damit passt auch ein radi in die Front.
es wird nun eine coolermaster nepton 140xl


----------



## blazin255 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

Enermax Liqtech 240 (ELC-LT240-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Enermax Liqtech 120 (ELC-LT120X-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe die 240er Version und bin mehr als zufrieden hat ne Sehr gute Leistung und die Pumpe ist auch deutlich unhörbar.
Ich Kühle damit einen Xeon 1245V3 bei diesem Wetter geht die Temp nicht über 50° unter last.

IDLE:30-35° bei 25-28° Zimmertemperatur.(Unterm Dach leideeeeeeeeeer )
Last:45-50°

Das einzigste was mich bisschen stört sind die Lüfter. (Eigentlich sind die auch sehr leise für mein empfinden) 
Ich habe ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 als Gehäuse und wenn ich alles ausmache (Ton) und die Lüfter wirklich sehr Hoch drehen dann hört man sie kaum aber man hört sie.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: kompakte gesucht, leise pumpe vorrausgesetzt*

hab gerade mal meinen letzten post editiert. ich habe mich nun für die nepton 140XL entschieden. 
140er radi, 36mm dick. durch die platzierung in der front zieht der lüfter dann auch immer frischluft.
ich werde mal testen, ob mein noiseblocker pk-1 ausreicht, wenn nicht, wird der durch die pwm-variante ausgetauscht.


----------

